# Info for grade 10 admission



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

My daughter is currently studying in Kuwait in grade 10,CBSE syllabus of India.
Her academic year will be over by mid-March 2013.
Upon the completion of her grade 10, we're planning to move to Australia
She will be 15 by then. 
As per the Australian education system, will she be eligible for grade 11 or will she have to repeat grade 10 ?
And what is the system of choosing subjects ?
Will she be needing a guide ?


----------

